
Microsoft and NIST partner to create enterprise patching guide - evilops
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-nist-partner-to-create-enterprise-patching-guide/
======
sarcasmatwork
>The OS maker said that many of the organizations that got hit had failed to
install patches, even if security updates were available. This led Microsoft
to investigate why companies didn't patch their systems.

Because MS keeps releasing patches that break their systems. Just look at the
history of Win10 patches...

